#ubuntu-eg 2011-06-29
<wajed> Hello
<wajed> Anyone from cairo here?
#ubuntu-eg 2012-06-26
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<os_> hi!
 * cousin_luigi has a problem when copypasting arabic (or any other right-to-left) script into gnome-terminal. The letters get inverted. Has anyone else encountered this?
<os_> cousin_luigi: this big problem ... in most terminals
<os_> cousin_luigi: this is big problem ... in most terminals
<cousin_luigi> os_: Oh.
<cousin_luigi> Is there any solution?
<os_> #arabeyes team is trying to solve it
<os_> they has released BICON
<os_> but .. they has a very little number of volenteers
 * cousin_luigi is reading
<os_> so .. bicon full with bugs .. but it is working at all!
<os_> cousin_luigi: r u arabic?
<cousin_luigi> os_: No, but I'd like for things to be precise when I paste something on IRC.
<os_> oh
<os_>  ok
<cousin_luigi> os_: Shouldn't this be brought upstream anyway?
<cousin_luigi> os_: I mean, if gnome-terminal (and the likes) ignore the unicode RTL character, it's their problem, isn't it?
<os_> cousin_luigi: i don't know :O
<os_> but multerminal has fixed this problem
<cousin_luigi> What would that be?
<os_> mlterminal is a terminal emulator?
<cousin_luigi> googling
<os_> like gnome-termial
<os_> u should search in your package manager not google?
 * os_ os_doesn't understand english as his motherlanguage
<cousin_luigi> Well, of course. It's not mine either:)
<os_> but for other terminal ... use bicon !
<os_> but for other terminals ... use bicon !
 * cousin_luigi installed mlterm
<os_> ok
<os_> seiflotfy: i am not using ubuntu ! why i am here? :)
<cousin_luigi> Not working:| Trying bicon.
<cousin_luigi> :)
<os_> cousin_luigi: what is your distro?
<cousin_luigi> Linuxmint 13.
<cousin_luigi> A modified version of Ubuntu 12.04.
<os_> hmm .. maybe you will not find bicon in your repostories
<cousin_luigi> No, I'm trying to pull it from SVN.
<os_> ok
<cousin_luigi> I wonder why this problem seems mostly ignored. Surely it affects many users.
<os_> cousin_luigi: although arabeyes but this as http://wiki.arabeyes.org/ArabeyesTodo
<os_> i think it is the only orginasation that is trying to solve this
<os_> but .. as i told you .. thier number of  member is very  low
<os_> even they haven't done meetings since weeks
<os_> i mean in #arabeyes
<cousin_luigi> Yeah:|
<os_> and thier focus now is on translating ....
<cousin_luigi> I found a PPA package now.
<cousin_luigi> Thanks very much for the hints.
<os_> no problem
<os_> :)
<cousin_luigi> bbl
#ubuntu-eg 2012-06-27
<ashams> Saudi LoCo team uses 2 mailinglists, one on launchpad and the other on google groups :O
<ashams> Saudi Laoco Team translates Launchpad page as Qa2mat AL-En6laq
<ashams> a3sabi ya ged3an
<Tux-Tn> Saudi LoCo Team uses Ubuntu or Windows?
<ashams> Tux-Tn, man, I seriously believe it's Windows
<Tux-Tn> haha
<Tux-Tn> btw where is egypradox ?
<ashams> I guess it's exams
<ashams> you know, I bet he is crying right now :P
<Tux-Tn> he joined Saudi loco team?
<Tux-Tn> :D
<ashams> no, it's me trying to
<ashams> but it looks horrible from here
<thelinuxer> ashams: man u can't live outside the Egyptian loco team. Admit it :P
<ashams> it looks like I'll die in the Saudi LoCO
<ashams> Heat attack :O
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> did u check the meeting minutes for MohamedAlaa membership meeting ?
<ashams> no wallahi
<ashams> I will
<thelinuxer> try to ..
<thelinuxer> they were amazed actually
<Tux-Tn> hey thelinuxer u are alive?
<ashams> thelinuxer, he kept reminding me along the whole last week, every day to come and support him in that meeting
<thelinuxer> Hi Tux-Tn. yeah still live and kicking
<ashams> but i forgot
<Tux-Tn> thelinuxer, try to kick elacheche_anis
<thelinuxer> lol
<elacheche_anis> What for!!! O_o
<thelinuxer> don't provoke me ... I have power issues :D
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys :p
<thelinuxer> hi elacheche_anis
<thelinuxer> ashams: np I was there with him
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis said that egypt loco team is not doing his job
<ashams> great, thanks man
<Tux-Tn> kick him :D
<thelinuxer> O_o!!!
<thelinuxer> He said that!?!
<Tux-Tn> yes
<Tux-Tn> of course
<thelinuxer> I guess this is a pretty good reason
<elacheche_anis> Nope thelinuxer
<elacheche_anis> loool
<Tux-Tn> he didn't exactly said that but it was a kind of
<ashams> Tux-Tn, let elacheche_anis go to #ubuntu-sa and he will thank GOD
 * thelinuxer kick elacheche_anis
<thelinuxer> ashams: stop mocking them man!
<thelinuxer> they just need time and things will get better
<ashams> thelinuxer, you say it cuz you don't live here
<ashams> I know, ~100000 yrs
<ashams> ok, I'll stop now
<Tux-Tn> ashams, hope you like the king
<thelinuxer> ashams: you have to accepted as a group member (you know like with the gorillas), be one of them. Then you can make the change
<ashams> thelinuxer, the gorilla part says that you have just started to imagine the situation
<ashams> oh crap, I started again
<Tux-Tn> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/ubuntu-sa/QMRk1JElaYI <- omg
<thelinuxer> THIS IS NOT WHAT I MEANT!!
<thelinuxer> Tux-Tn: completely off-topic, we arabs have to learn to respect the main topic that gather us
<thelinuxer> but we also get a bad posting from time to time
<Tux-Tn> thelinuxer, yes for sure
<ashams> oh, true
<thelinuxer> and here is one of the answers "This group is Ubuntu related and not for random subjects. Please refrain from sending such emails to this group. "
<ashams> thelinuxer, NICE :D
<Tux-Tn> i think it's ashams answer
<thelinuxer> Tux-Tn: no, it's from someone else :D
<thelinuxer> I have a question here
<thelinuxer> in a society like ours
<Tux-Tn> thelinuxer, we have a society?
<ashams> what is society?
<thelinuxer> if we try to prevent postings like these they think are abusing our power
<Tux-Tn> we are not gorillas?
<thelinuxer> I mean societies in Arabic countries
<ashams> I love gorillas
<thelinuxer> Tux-Tn: can we please forget about the gorillas :D
<thelinuxer> ?
<Tux-Tn> i love gorillas :(
<Tux-Tn> but ok
<ashams> ok
<thelinuxer> I mean people think that sharing such stuff should considered a second nature
<thelinuxer> and there should be no rules against it
<thelinuxer> and people get mad when we intervene
<ashams> thelinuxer, imho, in such situation, we need to make pppl understand why we do waht we do
<ashams> then use the seiflotfy strategy "let other ppl fight for you"
<ashams> if you explain it clear
<ashams> others will understand
<ashams> and thus if the concerned person didn't comply
<thelinuxer> ashams: you know how it gets in reality, usually people fight back, which means they are not satisfied
<ashams> others will attack him
<ashams> I understand
<ashams> thelinuxer, what is your answer?
<thelinuxer> ashams: answer to what ?
<thelinuxer> to the problem ?
<thelinuxer> no answer I was just raising the issue
<thelinuxer> :D
<ashams> thelinuxer, why you think they're not satisfied?
<thelinuxer> ashams: not me I mean people posting this type of posts
<thelinuxer> how can we make them happy and also apply the rules ?
<ashams> prepare and announce the rules pre to any issue
<ashams> and get ppl accept it
<thelinuxer> momken
<ashams> and accept who is going to apply it
<ashams> so, when something happens, you'll get the whold crowd with you
<os_> ممكن أن أتكلم بالأوردو هنا؟
<os_> can i speak aurdu here?
<ashams> os_, yes you can for sure :P
<os_> لم تفهم المغزى؟
<thelinuxer> os_: yes you can if people will understand you
#ubuntu-eg 2013-06-30
<marawan2> hello
#ubuntu-eg 2016-06-27
<philballew> hey theShirbiny
#ubuntu-eg 2016-06-29
<admin1> hi
<admin1> hi
<ziro_axis> السلام عليكم عندي مشكلة مع تثبيت ال دي ان اس
<ziro_axis> ارد تثبيت دي ان اس جوجل في سيرفر اوبونتو ١٤
<ziro_axis> و لكن لم تنحج كل محاولاتي
<ziro_axis> ارجو المساعدة
<ziro_axis> no any support
<ziro_axis> رمضان كريم يا جماعة
<ziro_axis> و شكرا
<philipballew> hey theShirbiny . how goes it?
<theShirbiny> heya philipballew :D
#ubuntu-eg 2016-06-30
<philipballew> enjoying your day theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> philipballew, just got my rhcsa :D
#ubuntu-eg 2018-06-27
<phenix213> hallo
